# _ FILM INDUSTRY'S FIRST _  Dhoom 2 DVD Audio (Dolby Digital | DTS)



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 13, 2006)

----------------------
*www.yashrajfilms.com/OnlineStore/MusicIndividual.aspx?CatalogID=a4a74bbf-a235-4d9f-93e2-5eb6d48ea43c&CategoryID=84fa647c-7ebc-41dc-8073-3201db28f664
*www.screenindia.com/fullstory.php?content_id=14305
----------------------

In an industry first, the music of Yash Raj Films’ Dhoom 2 has been released on the DVD-Audio format. All the tracks have been mixed in London in 5.1 Surround Sound and audiophiles can choose the format from the audio menu. 

The album makes use of the DVD-Audio format in other ways as well. The lyrics can be viewed on-screen as the music is playing, thus enabling Karaoke sing-along. The theatrical trailer of the movie is also available on the DVD, as well as a credits page that can be viewed optionally.

The lyrics for which are also available on screen. Rounding up the package is a gallery of pictures from the movies, as an optional feature, states an official release                                      .Additionally,four tracks have also been include: 
Chand Sifarish (_Fanaa_),                                        Kajra Re (_Bunty aur Babli_), Salaam                                        Namaste (_Salaam Namaste_) and Halla                                        Re (_Neal 'n' Nikki)_.


 *www.yashrajfilms.com/Images/Product/a4a74bbf-a235-4d9f-93e2-5eb6d48ea43c/d2dvdaud_bottom.jpg


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool info man


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 13, 2006)

Cool, but dhoom2? Didn't they find anything else for the debut?

Aditya


----------



## busyanuj (Dec 13, 2006)

same here!

didn't they have anything better to launch dvd-audio with!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 13, 2006)

I personally dont give a F about D2, but if I have 300 INR left in my pocket i would buy it for the additional tracks.

I hope they launch an A R Rehman collectors edition sell like hot cakes!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 13, 2006)

Dhoom 2 doesn't have good enough music which can make ppl empty their pockets. it had to be something better.


----------



## PCWORM (Dec 13, 2006)

great.....


----------



## desertwind (Dec 13, 2006)

I heard that Boys (Tamil Movie) has already a DVD-A version. Not sure though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 13, 2006)

atleast they relesed it, somebady had to start doing something new

But trust me, India seriously needs online music store


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 13, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> atleast they relesed it, somebady had to start doing something new
> 
> But trust me, India seriously needs online music store



yeah , ATLEAST they released a dvd audio title


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 14, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> atleast they relesed it, somebady had to start doing something new
> 
> But trust me, India seriously needs online music store


The first link is direct to online store. It offers "digital downloads" . I think the never thought about advertising.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 14, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> I personally dont give a F about D2, but if I have 300 INR left in my pocket i would buy it for the additional tracks.
> 
> I hope they lauch an A R Rehman collectors edition sell like hot cakes!



Same thing here. 
But whats different in DVDAudio than in CDA? 5.1 sound??


----------



## ambandla (Dec 14, 2006)

CD-audio is encoded in 16-bit and has a max sampling rate of 44kHz.

DVD-audio is encoded in 24-bit and has a max saapling rate of 192kHz. The DVD's that we see outside normally have 96kHz sampling rate because with 192kHz, max of 2 channels can be added. The max. sampling rate for full surround (5.1) is 96kHz.

This means that you can pack more amount of detail into DVD audio disc than that in audio CD. 

The difference between cassette (8-bit and 16kHz) and CD is almost similar to difference between CD and DVD. 

Due to the availability of more number of bits and higher sampling rate, DVD has higher fidelity and more number of channels can be added. Right now, the max. number of channels that can be created in DVD is 6.

I would say that with DVD-Audio, we can hear music at concert quality


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 14, 2006)

i downloaded the digital songs, they are DRM protected WMA. Well, DRM is evil....so not downloading them again, already have them encoded in WMA unprotected from original CD


----------



## ashnik (Dec 14, 2006)

good technology wasted on bad product...same as Fuel injection on crappy Hero Honda Glamour....


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 14, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> good technology wasted on bad product...same as Fuel injection on crappy Hero Honda Glamour....



Off topid : What is this feature?


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 14, 2006)

Great News for all the audiophiles although Dhoom 2 OST aint worth listening to on DVD Audio


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 16, 2006)

good news for Indian Music Industry


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually DVD-Audio has enough potential to make anything sound good, even the music of Dhoom2. And now that Dhoom2 music is available on DVD-A, others will soon follow suit and come with their own versions of DVD-A. This will directly result in drop of DVD-A players prices. Regular audio CDs will also get cheaper.


----------



## ashnik (Dec 18, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Off topid : What is this feature?



In new hero honda Glamour (125 CC bike) they have used Fuel injection technology of cars ( AKA MPFI), which has increased the fuel efficiency ie KMPL and smoothened the engine. But while doing this they haven't increased the power at all and stragely priced it at 60 K bucks, price similar to bajaj Pulsar 150.
But old Glamour with carburator was good enough.

So hardly nebody has bought it.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 18, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> I heard that Boys (Tamil Movie) has already a DVD-A version. Not sure though.


*www.mail-archive.com/arrahmanfans@yahoogroups.com/msg21876.html

the link above is a discussion about the same topic and I think Boys HAD a DTS System..

If something that big is done they should advertise, shouldnt they? 
Let peolple know!


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 18, 2006)

Would wait for DVDA of movies like Dil Chahta Hai, Dil Se and similar.. !!!!


----------



## ashnik (Dec 21, 2006)

egggzzzactly


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 28, 2006)

the sound quality is very gud.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 28, 2006)

^^true.


----------



## hash!! (Dec 30, 2006)

ugh... who gives a flyin F about dhoom2! i'd rather find solitude than listen to the amazingly senseless music they came up wid... and the movie, it wuz lame, impossible and pretty damn stereotypical (my family bribed me dinner to watch this movie.... anythn for dinner!)....
i'd wish they stop aping the matrix and other cool stuff frm hollywood or atleast come up wid sumthn original or classy... 
and this movie wuz a hit.. god save bharat mata...


----------

